# IVF WALES?



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

is anyone having treatment at IVF wales in Cardiff?


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah . X


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

hey glad to hear someone is local!
hows things going?  x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there and welcome. There are lots of us here that have been through, going through, or waiting to go through treatment at IVF Wales so you are in good company. Theres a great bunch of supportive girls.

Have a look through the different threads and feel free to join in.

Where abouts are you in your treatment?


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hi blueeyedgirl as pix has said there s alot off ivf wales girls on ere all a diff stages just join in. Where you from ?


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hiya

I'm in Cardiff, and started IVF last Tuesday. so i have been on Gonal injections since then. i had a scan on Friday but my follicles where not big enough so i have to go back today for another scan, so fingers crossed eh!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

ah good luck for scan i got another one tom to see how big mine r gettin im on menopur and cetrotide . Im from aberdare so not to far from cardiff . The girls on ere r great give good advice and they meet up to x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

get yourself in the cycle chatter thread  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245853.0


----------

